# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  ما هو الاكتتاب ؟؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## tarikov

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*  *عندي سؤال من فضلكم*  *ما معنى الاكتتاب في الأسهم ؟؟ و ما الربح الذي سأجنيه كمستثر في هذا الاكتتاب علما أني لا أرغب ببيع حصتي من الأسهم فهل هناك ربح سنوي من وراء هذا الاكتتاب ؟؟ أم أنني أعتبر مالك لأسهم الشركة فقط ؟؟* *السؤال الثاني :* *أرغب في الاستثمار بمبلغ جيد و لكن ما الوجهة الصحيحة التي يمكن لي أن أسلكها في مجال البورصات علما أني أرغب في جني أرباح شهرية مستقرة أو على أكثر تقدير أرباح جيدة كل 6 أشهر فما الوجه الصحيحة التي يمكن أن أسلكها ؟؟ هل هي :*  *- المحافظ الاستثمارية*  *- صناديق الاستثمار*  *- الاكتتاب في الأسهم*   *خلاصة القول أنني أريد أرباح من وراء استثماري لأنني غير متفرغ للمضاربة و لست بالقوي في تحليل السوق*  *فأرجو منكم اخواني الأفاضل أن تفيدوني*  *و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   الأكتتاب:هو عندما شركه لديها مشاريع وافكار مضمونه ومدروسه وليس لديها سيوله ماليه تناسب تكلفه المشروع 
تقوم وتصير شركه مساهمه عامه بمعنى انه الكل يقدر يساهم فيها 
ويطرحون أسهم للبيع وهذا هوالأكتتاب 
ومع مرور الوقت والشهور وبعد ماتعمل الشركه مشارعيها وتطلع مدخول هالمدخول هو من حق المساهمين (طبعا الشركه بتأخذ نصيبها بالاول من الفائده )والربح من هاالمشروع يسمي بالعائد وهذا العائد يوزع سنويا علي المساهمين علي حسب ارباح الشركه السنوي    
اما لو تفضل الاستثمار ابحث عن اقل سهم يعمل على مضاعف ربحية وليكن 5  
معنى ان مضاعف الربحية 5 هى انه خلال 5 سنوات تستطيع ان تسترد ما دفعته بالسهم فى الاول عن طريق الارباح الموزعة كل سنة 
ومكسبك سيكون هو سعر السهم بعد 5 سنوات وفى الغالب بيكون سعره اكثر مما اشتريت 
يعنى استثمار يتعدى ال 100%بعد ال 5 سنوات  
اتمنى ان تكون وصلت المعلومة بشكل مختصر.*

----------


## Dr-GEnius

شكلك لسة قاري خبر الفيس بوك هههههههه بالتوفيق ياباشا

----------


## tarikov

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   الأكتتاب:هو عندما شركه لديها مشاريع وافكار مضمونه ومدروسه وليس لديها سيوله ماليه تناسب تكلفه المشروع 
> تقوم وتصير شركه مساهمه عامه بمعنى انه الكل يقدر يساهم فيها 
> ويطرحون أسهم للبيع وهذا هوالأكتتاب 
> ومع مرور الوقت والشهور وبعد ماتعمل الشركه مشارعيها وتطلع مدخول هالمدخول هو من حق المساهمين (طبعا الشركه بتأخذ نصيبها بالاول من الفائده )والربح من هاالمشروع يسمي بالعائد وهذا العائد يوزع سنويا علي المساهمين علي حسب ارباح الشركه السنوي    
> اما لو تفضل الاستثمار ابحث عن اقل سهم يعمل على مضاعف ربحية وليكن 5  
> معنى ان مضاعف الربحية 5 هى انه خلال 5 سنوات تستطيع ان تسترد ما دفعته بالسهم فى الاول عن طريق الارباح الموزعة كل سنة 
> ومكسبك سيكون هو سعر السهم بعد 5 سنوات وفى الغالب بيكون سعره اكثر مما اشتريت 
> يعنى استثمار يتعدى ال 100%بعد ال 5 سنوات  
> اتمنى ان تكون وصلت المعلومة بشكل مختصر.*

 
شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على الافادة 
و لكن مازلت لم أفهم جيدا مثلا لو اكتتبت في 1000 سهم لشركة ما بسعر 20 دولار للسهم و بعد سنة أصبح السهم ب 200 مثلا و الشركة ازدهرت فكم سأجني في هذه العملية من أرباح ؟؟
ثانيا يا أخي أرجوا أن تجيبني في نظرك ما الأفضل هل الصناديق الاستثمارية أم المحافظ أم الاكتتاب كطرق استثمارية بسيطة لأمثالي من ممن ليست لهم خبرة كافية في المضاربة 
و أعتذر عن الازعاج

----------


## tarikov

> شكلك لسة قاري خبر الفيس بوك هههههههه بالتوفيق ياباشا

 ههههههه قرأته منذ مدة أخي genius  و لا رغبة لي فيه لكن انما أسأل عن أفضل الطرق للاستثمار هذا كل شيء

----------


## moh.gahmy

> شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على الافادة 
> و لكن مازلت لم أفهم جيدا مثلا لو اكتتبت في 1000 سهم لشركة ما بسعر 20 دولار للسهم و بعد سنة أصبح السهم ب 200 مثلا و الشركة ازدهرت فكم سأجني في هذه العملية من أرباح ؟؟
> ثانيا يا أخي أرجوا أن تجيبني في نظرك ما الأفضل هل الصناديق الاستثمارية أم المحافظ أم الاكتتاب كطرق استثمارية بسيطة لأمثالي من ممن ليست لهم خبرة كافية في المضاربة 
> و أعتذر عن الازعاج

 *ما فى ازعاج اخى الكريم اسأل فى اى وقت وان شاء تجد من يرد على استفسارك سواء انا ام الغير فنحن هنا عونا لبعض ان شاء الله 
العملية السابقة ستجنى ربح 180 الف دولار 
لو انت غير متفرغ يفضل صناديق الاستثمار*

----------


## tarikov

> *ما فى ازعاج اخى الكريم اسأل فى اى وقت وان شاء تجد من يرد على استفسارك سواء انا ام الغير فنحن هنا عونا لبعض ان شاء الله 
> العملية السابقة ستجنى ربح 180 الف دولار 
> لو انت غير متفرغ يفضل صناديق الاستثمار*

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي 
و شكرا على النصيحة 
و هل صناديق الاستثمار هذه أرباحها شهرية أم سنوية ؟
و سؤال أخير كيف حسبت ربح 180 ألف دولار ؟؟ 
أعلم انني مزعح و لكن خذوا بأيدينا و نورونا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## moh.gahmy

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي 
> و شكرا على النصيحة 
> و هل صناديق الاستثمار هذه أرباحها شهرية أم سنوية ؟
> و سؤال أخير كيف حسبت ربح 180 ألف دولار ؟؟ 
> أعلم انني مزعح و لكن خذوا بأيدينا و نورونا جزاكم الله خيرا

 *صناديق الاستثمار ممكن توزع الارباح على حسب الاتفاق ربع سنوية او نصف سنوية او سنوية 
الربح حسبته كالتالى 
سعر السهم الذى سوف تتكتتب فيه 20 دولار 
وبعد التخصيص فرضنا نه تم تخصيص لك 1000 سهم وقيمة السهم 20 يبقى انت دفعت 20 الف دولار 
وبعد فترة من الزمن اصبح سعر السهم 200 دولار وانت تمللك 1000 سهم 
ناتج العملية الحسابية ببساطة  200 الف ( 1000*200) - 20 الف (1000*20) = 180 الف صافى ربح*

----------


## tarikov

> *صناديق الاستثمار ممكن توزع الارباح على حسب الاتفاق ربع سنوية او نصف سنوية او سنوية 
> الربح حسبته كالتالى 
> سعر السهم الذى سوف تتكتتب فيه 20 دولار 
> وبعد التخصيص فرضنا نه تم تخصيص لك 1000 سهم وقيمة السهم 20 يبقى انت دفعت 20 الف دولار 
> وبعد فترة من الزمن اصبح سعر السهم 200 دولار وانت تمللك 1000 سهم 
> ناتج العملية الحسابية ببساطة 200 الف ( 1000*200) - 20 الف (1000*20) = 180 الف صافى ربح*

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي moh.gahmy على التوضيح و أتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد سيف النصر محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي moh.gahmy على التوضيح

----------

